# AF Arrived before Test Day.... AGAIN!!



## El90 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I am just looking for a bit of advice, or to talk to someone who has had the same thing happen to them.

I am currently on my second IVF cycle and my OTD is 06/05/16 but unfortunately i started bleeding a little yesterday and i woke up this morning to a full on bleed. Exactly the same thing happened on my first cycle, i started bleeding around 5/6 days before test day. 

My first cycle was a bit of a disaster but everything went so well on this cycle, 14 eggs were collected, 12 fertilised and i had a grade 5BB blast transferred so i was feeling pretty positive. 

I just really wanted to make it to test day this time round, if it still turned out to be a BFN i think i could have coped with that but i just feel like i have been robbed again and i don't understand it. My clinic told me that my period would arrive a couple of days after test day if there was no pregnancy.

Has anyone experienced this before? If so was anything done different on your next cycle?

El xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey Hun you can of course bleed and still be pregnant , bleeding in pregnancy is very very common esp with IVf but if you are sure that you are not - how much progesterone are you on? Because even if you were not pregnant the progesterone would usually keep bleeding at bay so maybe u need to speak to your clinic about using your progesterone or at least having your levels tested xxx


----------



## El90 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you for your reply KDJay .

I tested this morning just in case i'm currently 8dp5dt and it was negative. The exact same thing happened on my first cycle i was 10dp3dt when AF arrived.

I'm currently on 3 x 200mg of Utrogestan a day, the same as last time. The only difference is that on my first cycle i started the pessaries the day of EC and this time round i started them 2 days before EC. I thought the progesterone was to keep bleeding at bay so i'm pretty gutted that this has happened again.

I will definitely speak t my clinic about getting my levels tested xxx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm really sorry to read this .

Speak to your clinic but I think it's quite common for this to happen. I started bleeding 13 days after egg collection on both failed cycles. I also had some bleeding on day 13 of my successful cycle but it tapered off. I don't think pessaries always hold off a period, lots of women bleed before test day, especially since clinics tend to make us wait so long before testing. In a normal cycle ladies tend to bleed 13-15 days after ovulation so it's not really that different. Other hormones are at play before a period can occur and a drop in estrogen also plays a role if implantation has not happened. 

With you all the very best going forwards, stay hopeful!! It's normal for it to take a few goes though incredibly frustrating at the same time! Xx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes I know people who have bled on a cycle before otd so upped the progesterone , my dp (we did Inter partner ivf) was on the same pessaries as u but then we added in gestone injections on top when she started to bleed xxxx


----------



## Holls (Feb 16, 2016)

Hiya! Sorry to hear this, I know just how you feel  

On my previous 2 cycles I started bleeding 3 days before test day. For my current cycle we have changed loads of things. For starters, I'm trying the short protocol  and I'm responding really well to it so far. Also, they have upped my folic acid to 5mg, going to be using progesterone pessaries as well as the gel. I'm taking more vitamins than before and having intralipids.


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

I had bleeding before test day on one of my cycles. The next time the doc put me on Estradot patches in addition to the pessaries. Bleeding didn't come early, but then again also no BFP.  May still be worth asking? Good luck!


----------



## El90 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for your replies!  

I know that this happens a lot but I just really wanted to make it to test day this time. 

I think I will definitely ask for additional support. I don't know if it's just me but I always worry that my body isn't absorbing the pessaries. Sorry for TMI but I seem to end up with more in my knickers!

Have any of you had injectable progesterone? I'm wondering if this could be better, although I know my clinic don't usually prescribe it because they said they can be quite painful but I don't mind paying for it If it holds off my period. 

xxx


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

El90 - are you having NHS treatment, yes I would def ask about the injectibles x


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

I've had 6 cycles and I have always bled before OTD where it's unsuccesful.  In my last cycle I had injectable progesterone (ouch!) and also supportive eostrogen, along with the steriods, strong folic acid, aspirin and clexane I'd used before.  This time it has worked I'm currently 26w pregnant.  I am certain my problems came down to a hormone imbalance and I just needed extra to help through the implantation period.

As someone else said, sometimes it can take a few cycles to get the treatment right for you.  I'm sorry if it hasn't worked out for you this time - stay strong and be kind to yourself while you work out what is next x


----------



## El90 (Apr 2, 2015)

I am having NHS treatment at the moment KDJay, I'm going to ask for the injectibles at my follow up I think.

Bax I have heard that injectable progesterone isn't very nice . Congratulations !! I think your right, our first cycle was a disaster from start to finish but they changed a few things on this cycle and it was a breeze so fingers crossed for the next cycle.

I rang the clinic today and told them what has happened and the nurse said she was pretty shocked. An appointment is being arranged to see the consultant within the next few weeks. 

Have any of you ladies had a frozen cycle? 

xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

I've not had this happen to me but this new clinic is making me trigger again Tomoz 4dp2dt to keep my progestrone level at normal... Could be worth a mention - I had t heard of it before

Blue


----------

